# Colubrids > Pituophis >  updated Gopher snake shot

## Schlyne



----------


## JLC

Very pretty!  I  :Love:  gophers!!!

----------


## Pork Chops N' Corn Bread

wow!! Those colors are amazing!!! How big do most gopher snakes get in captivity?

----------


## Rapture

> Very pretty! I  gophers!!!

----------


## jjspirko

That has got to be one of the most stunning "normal" gophers I have ever seen.  Beautiful snake and great job with the camera,  :Rock on:

----------


## WTHbbqSnake

They typically reach around 5-7 feet but there are cases of them growing larger...around 9.  It's a great looking snake.

----------


## MedusasOwl

Gorgeous!  What locality?  I'm still trying to figure out the differences in locality coloration/pattern with the gophers.   :Smile:

----------


## jknudson

Niiice! Gooooo Gophers! heh.

I'm from MN. :Wink:

----------


## Schlyne

> Gorgeous!  What locality?  I'm still trying to figure out the differences in locality coloration/pattern with the gophers.


We've finally managed to determine he is a San Diego Gophersnake, as theorized.  San Diego gophers have a checkered pattern to them toward the end of the body and they often have more orange.  He's also het for applagate albino.

----------

